# Red VT male (Cinder) + ????



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Been thinking about getting a female later... and once I find a market to sell the baby Bettas to (must have goal in mind!) and the resources to make a breeding happen I want to breed Cinder. 

I know VTs are the "mutts" of the Betta showing world, but I don't intend to show the offspring. ;-) Just to sell them and get breeding experience. 

And even if I don't end up breeding the two, I really want to find a female that has compatible and/or complimentary colors to Cinder.

He's all red... so what should I go for in a female as far as color goes?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Well what are your color goals for the offspring? Naturally if you want to stick to his coloration you should find a solid red female, a red cambodian female, or a red marble female. A yellow or orange based female will also give red offspring as yellow and orange are red based. I wouldn't suggest breeding with a blue or a green, you might get some nice colors but you'll likely get a lot of multi "mutt" colors.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions! I like the look of red cambodian females (always have). This coloring is also the easiest to come by in my area (at least as far as I've found). I have yet to find a red marble female and that would be AWESOME to have a girl like that! I didn't give any thought to yellow or orange... I definitely like the idea of going over into orange, though. 

What about a black female? Or all-white?

As far as a goal of color for the offspring.... solids are alright, though I like blue eyes, marbling and multi-colors for the fins. Red and black are nice... Though cambodian is still my favorite so far.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

If you would be interested I have a really nice Orange cambodian HM female I could send you just for the cost of shipping! She doesn't really fit into any of the lines Im working on


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh! So tempting!! I'd love to have her but I face a few issues:

1. I don't have tank setup for her! 
2. I'm unemployed and my priorities right now are saving for necessary things.... (rent, utilities, groceries, etc)
3. How much would shipping cost? 

On a brighter note... my birthday is coming in 11 days, so if I happen to get some "spending money", I might reconsider your kind offer! 

May I bother you for a picture anyway? I've never seen an orange cambodian.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Priority shipping for one fish would be about $6.00 

She looks a lot redder in these then she really is. In real life shes a dark orange!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's cute!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

SO CUTE! And with a slight opaque on her dorsal! OH so tempting!! I'd pay you through Paypal the six if I had a tank. Does she have a name?

Side note:
I'm actually on petco online right now doing some quick budgeting... there's a petsmart closer to me but I prefer petco anyday. I'd have to get her a temporary kritter keeper (probably 1gal. or bigger) and a heater. Some tank decor and an extra betta water conditioner.... let's see....

kritter keeper= $8
heater= $14.88 (from walmart: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater-50-Watts-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177656 .... I trust this one.)
Betta water condtioner= $3 (I'd need one extra so I can keep up with two fish)
Plant= $8
Somewhere she can hide in= $3.99 (GAH I LOVE THESE THINGS!!!! http://www.petco.com/product/10543/...-Aquarium-Ornaments.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Decor Tian-Tian had one, Cinder has one... Taco had a mini-cichlid cave... though he was the exception to every rule.) 
Siphon tube (because my turkey baster needs to retire soon)= http://www.petco.com/product/2406/Marineland-Siphon-Kleen.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch about $5


So all in all... a new Betta would cost me about $42.87 for a proper setup. This is not including, of course, the girl herself. 

My internet bill coming up is around $78. 

GAH life sucks sometimes.  

If I managed to find employment and saved enough money... would she still be available later? Say, a few months?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

So I re-budgeted and made a few sacrifices... if you do not approve for your female then perhaps I can try to luck out at my LFS... 

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=119520 Medium Kritter Keeper
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=1189450 1 silk plant (assorted types are always found at my LFS)
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=997528 Hydor mini tank heater.... (it lasts about a good year or so before it kicks the bucket. I figure it's a good starting point)

And really that's all I need to get started on keeping another Betta. I found an extra bottle of conditioner and I have plenty of food left for another 5 months. 

total cost: (not including discounts... and this is if I were buying online; I find it's always cheaper to buy in-store) $32.05 USD

Much better, methinks.


But I still don't have employment. 
Dagummit.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey name is Foxy  If you'd really like her I'm more then willing to send you a couple plants and one of my extra hyrdo mini heaters along in the box with her!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh! Would you?? That would be wonderful!!! Miss Foxy sure has a generous owner!  

Well, tell you what: As soon as I have some steady income coming in (should be within the next few weeks, I'm hoping!!!) I'll go buy a tank and pay you the money for her, the plant and the heater. 

... what's my final price?


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually, if you have any goodwills in your area, you can check there for good fish supplies/tanks/ect. I got an awesome 10gal with the works, (heater, filter, hood, stand, all of the water treatments and foods and ect) and a siphon, which is about $40 at stores, all for $25!

Zenadra, your female is so cute! I love her!

Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh! Sweet n Spicy; thanks for the suggestion! I'll have to look into that. 

Unfortunately, the breeding won't be anytime soon; I still would like to be employed so I can cover any unforseen costs AND.... Cinder was discovered to have a minor case of fungus this morning.  I've begun treating him immediately with Jungle, so hopefully he'll be better after a good clean-out today. 

It's weird, he's NEVER had fungus until we moved here and I've kept his tank impeccably clean. Is it just the new water supply?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Final price is $6 :-D I'll even throw in a gallon critter keeper till you can get something different! And it's no problem! I have so much stuff laying around the house that i'm not using!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow. You are way too generous. Thank you so much! 

Let me go ahead and take a look at my bank account and see if I can give you a timeline of how soon I can get some money into my Paypal. I can try to sell some art commissions online as well as a few other resources. 

*checks*
I have $2 already in my Paypal, so if I can sell a $4 commission within this next week I'll let you know!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok great! Just let me know!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey, did I mention that Cinder has a little bit of purple coloring in his tail? How will that effect the colors of the offspring?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Purple means he carries a blue gene somewhere, so you may get a couple blues or red/blue multis or solid reds with blue iridescence. But for the most part you should get reds, oranges in marble, solid, cambodian...


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

EEEEE!!!! That'll be such a pretty brood!!! And pretty much exactly what I was looking for (I was hoping for a possibility of a marble or two). SO EXCITED!!!     

I'm like, $3.43 away from my goal of $6. (I found some extra change in my savings account; hee) I'll keep you updated!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Update: I'm about a $1.50 away.  Paypal takes a few days to process things, too, so I may get the money and pay you in full sometime early next week.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Hey, I have an idea. I'll foot the bill. U send me a marble baby or 2?

I don't have paypal, but I can overnight it on Friday. Heck I'll send 20 to cover the keeper and plants and such.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha I'd love to but my circumstances have changed unexpectedly and I'm going to have to wait a while.
Thanks for the kind offer, though!


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Aw that sucks. Well if u change ur mind let me know.


----------

